# How to Stop Warez Pirates: Ask Them Nicely



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2007)

*torrentfreak.com//images/sv1.gif​Trey Harrison is a 29 year old, living in Los Angeles with his girlfriend and a couple of cats. He enjoys writing music and creating music videos and has just invested the last 7 years to bring out a PC application called ‘Salvation‘.

“I imagined it as a tool for creating custom video and lighting controls at music venues” says Trey. “My first customer Denne continues to please crowds with his mixes at club Rai in Moscow, and recently the Inside Us All VJ collective began using it to power some awesome multi-projector HD displays in the UK. It’s a rather powerful realtime graphics tool now, and one of my next goals is to make that power accessible within After Effects and Final Cut.”

Then came the inevitable news - ‘Salvation’ had been cracked and made available on the internet by a release group known as BlueBeta3D who actually displayed their email address in the .NFO. So Trey dropped them a line, to see if they could come to some sort of arrangement…..
___________________________________________

_Subject: Is there any negotiating with pirates?
From: Trey Harrison
Date: Wed, 16 May 2007 20:56:27 -0700
To: BlueBeta3D@hushmail.com

Hi, you guys have recently released a pirated version of my software called
“Salvation”. I’m not very surprised - actually I’m flattered - but I was
wondering if we could arrange a meeting to discuss the possibility of you
not doing this any more?

Best,
Trey Harrison
*www.harrisondigitalmedia.com_
___________________________________________


To see the interesting response of the pirates, read more...


----------



## krrrish (Jun 19, 2007)

wow .. thts so damn cool . pleasently suprised . tfs


----------



## krates (Jun 19, 2007)

lol what a cool news ( even i will also be not surprised if some do it with my software )


----------



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2007)

pirates too have a soft spot.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 19, 2007)

wow !! nice to read this. Now , I think what pirates do is  social service.
LOL.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2007)

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

damn cool guys ........


----------



## Jitin (Jun 20, 2007)

seriously saying
It works.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 20, 2007)

really nice of those Pirates !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 20, 2007)

Pirates bhi insaan hote hai  Aur is forum mein bahut insaan hai


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow!! Nice article, Arya...



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Pirates bhi insaan hote hai  Aur is forum mein bahut insaan hai


LOL


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 21, 2007)

> Who said you can’t negotiate with pirates?


What a provoking statement .B/w *BB3D *is Not the only Relase Group..Another RG might release it as soon as the next version comes out


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

I always knew that pirates never did their work for Money. They solely do it for learning and take cracking as a challange. Most of the pirates even buy software they cracked or are going to crack.
Its actually us users who use those software for different unspeakable purpose.

OK I accept I do download pirated stuff. But solely for learning it. I buy the software If I am going to use it for commercial purpose or going to use it for more then 3 months.
Piracy is not 100% bad.


----------

